# Estate



## Cecilio

Hola a todos. ¿Habría alguna manera de utilizar el verbo "estar" en imperativo singular que no sea con el reflexivo? Por ejemplo:

- "¡Estate quieto!"

- "Estate tranquilo".

En el plural parece que sí que existen ambas formas:

- "Estad tranquilos".

- "¡Estaos quietos!"


----------



## Fernando

"Está tranquilo" se puede usar y alguna vez lo he oído (sin necesidad de usar el voseo rioplatense).


----------



## diegodbs

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola a todos. ¿Habría alguna manera de utilizar el verbo "estar" en imperativo singular que no sea con el reflexivo? Por ejemplo:
> 
> - "¡Estate quieto!"
> 
> - "Estate tranquilo".
> 
> En el plural parece que sí que existen ambas formas:
> 
> - "Estad tranquilos".
> 
> - "¡Estaos quietos!"


 
Lo único que se me ocurre es: ¡Que te estés quieto! ya que es otra manera de expresar una orden en español (que + subjuntivo).
No sé si lo dices porque no te gusta emplear la forma "estate".


----------



## Cecilio

La verdad es que lo de "Está tranquilo" como imperativo me suena muy raro. Tal vez sea un uso del español de Sudamérica. Por otra parte, una frase como "Que te estés quieto" sirve entre otras cosas para evitar la incomodidad del verbo "estar" en imperativo.


----------



## ilústrame

"Está tranquilo", es correcto según la RAE tanto para "tu" como para nuestro "vos". Que fonéticamente te suene mal es cuestión de costumbre.
Te iba a recomendar un par de paginas que analizan estas cuestiones pero no me dejan insertar hipervínculos hasta que tenga mas de 30 post, una lástima.


----------



## SpiceMan

Poné el título completo del artículo y se encuentra fácil .


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No sé por qué nunca he oído "está" como imperativo. Pero si te suena raro y no te gusta estate también puedes prescindir del verbo. ¡Quieto! Tranquiiiiilooo.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Para mi es tan común "estate" que prefiero usarlo, no sé, pero siento que tiene otra intención totalmente disitinta a "está" por sí sólo, y es que además podría ser confuso:
Estate tranquilo=> ¿quién?=> tú
Está tranquilo=> ¿quién?=> 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## lazarus1907

No recuerdo haber oído nunca "¡Está quieto!". Normalmente se usa la forma pronominal del verbo "estar" con estas palabras:



> *estar*
> *1.* [...] prnl. Con «callado» o «quieto» se emplea con frecuencia en imperativo: ‘¡Estaos quietos!’
> 
> © María Moliner


Lo que dice Tigger es cierto: "¡Está quieto!" (¿Quién?)


----------



## Fernando

Yo había utilizado "tranquilo". con quieto y callado la verdad es que no lo he visto utilizado nunca.

De todas formas no veo el problema: está (tú). Esté (yo/él), estemos (nosotros), estad (vosotros), estén (ellos).

Está implica el tú. Entiendo que no se utiliza por confusión con el indicativo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Nadie dice que esté mal; sencillamente es más frecuente el uso de la forma pronominal, porque tiene un matiz ligeramente distinto, y para distinguirlo del presente de indicativo, como has dicho.

comí un bocadillo
me comí un bocadillo

La forma pronominal aquí es más frecuente, y la única diferencia es que implica que el bocadillo ha sido comido completamente. Pero básicamente, son lo mismo.


----------



## ilústrame

Es verdad que suena horrendo y se presta a confusión.
Pero según DRAE esta bien. Una cosa es bien correcto y otra muy distinta bien bonito.Veo que aquí como yo buscamos ambas.
Lo de mas abajo tienen que agregarle a ambas el achetetepedospuntosdosbarras ( sin www) tendrán el link de la conjugación de Estar. ( copiar y pegar)

buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?TIPO_HTML=2&IDVERBO=estar0

Esta pagina también es útil.

amnesia.eljuego.free.fr/Fichas_gramatica/FG_pronombres.htm#32


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Pare qué queremos la conjugación de "estar"? Fernando ya lo ha puesto más arriba.


----------



## Fernando

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Nadie dice que esté mal



Yo tampoco.  Si se ha entendido otra cosa me he explicado mal.


----------



## SpiceMan

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Nadie dice que esté mal; sencillamente es más frecuente el uso de la forma pronominal, porque tiene un matiz ligeramente distinto, y para distinguirlo del presente de indicativo, como has dicho.
> 
> comí un bocadillo
> me comí un bocadillo
> 
> La forma pronominal aquí es más frecuente, y la única diferencia es que implica que el bocadillo ha sido comido completamente. Pero básicamente, son lo mismo.


¿Cuál es cuál para vos? Para mí son exactamente iguales en significado.

Yo no veo diferencia sobre cuán completada está la acción. Tal vez, cuando digo "me comí" creo que hago énfasis sobre que fui yo quien lo hizo.

Me comería una paella.
¡Me estoy comiendo todo! ¿No tienen hambre que no comen?
Me como todo lo que tenga atún, ¡Me encanta!

Creo que da énfasis sobre la 1era persona, más que precisar sobre el acabado de una acción.

Perdón por la desvirtuada, pero van varias veces que lazarus hace ese comentario, y siempre me pareció raro pero nunca le pregunté.


----------



## veleño

Yo diría

Estése quieto
Estése calmado
Quédese quieto
Quédese calmado
¡Hágame el favor y se está quieto carajo!
Jajaj

Estaos quietos
Estaos calmados

Hasta luego


----------



## lazarus1907

> ¿Cuál es cuál para vos? Para mí son exactamente iguales en significado.
> 
> Yo no veo diferencia sobre cuán completada está la acción. Tal vez, cuando digo "me comí" creo que hago énfasis sobre que fui yo quien lo hizo.
> 
> Me comería una paella.
> ¡Me estoy comiendo todo! ¿No tienen hambre que no comen?
> Me como todo lo que tenga atún, ¡Me encanta!
> 
> Creo que da énfasis sobre la 1era persona, más que precisar sobre el acabado de una acción.
> 
> Perdón por la desvirtuada, pero van varias veces que lazarus hace ese comentario, y siempre me pareció raro pero nunca le pregunté.



La diferencia en este tipo de pronominales es casi nula. Dependiendo de la gramática se denominan pronominales enfáticos o aspectuales. Básicamente, su significado es el mismo, pero en su forma pronominal tienen un matiz ligeramente distinto; a veces, imperceptible o inexistente.

En el caso de comer, "me comería una paella" es casi una exageración o un recurso expresivo, porque en cierto modo se entiende que uno va a terminarse la paella por completo. La forma no pronominal se prefiere para cuando no se precisa la cantidad ("comí pollo"), y la pronominal cuando se quiere cuantizar qué cantidad se prentende terminar por completo ("me comí dos muslos de pollo). Nótese que en su forma pronominal el verbo siempre está cuantizado ("un bocadillo", "dos huevos"...etc). Por supuesto, la no pronominal se puede usar perfectamente para cantidades cuantizadas; la diferencia es que en la pronominal se le da más énfasis al hecho de finalizar la comida, aporta una connotación (o matiz) de intensidad más fuerte que cuando se usa "comer" a secas. Al igual que los sinónimos, ambas formas tienen sus matices; he ahí que se llamen enfáticos o aspectuales.

"Comí dos galletas"
"Me comí dos galletas"

La primera es más una descripción a secas, un enunciado objetivo.
La segunda es más personal y subjetiva, y conlleva ciertas connotaciones (hambre, apreciación por las galletas...) que dependen mucho del hablante y los que escuchan.

Si con distinto te refieres a denotar dos cosas completamente distintas, son iguales.

Un saludo


----------



## SpiceMan

Hmm, tal vez sea el caso de España.
Acá se dice "me comí" mucho, para decir lo que sea.

Me comí todo.
Me comí un pollo.
Me comí tu comida.
Me comí unas milanesas 

Concuerdo con que -en general es seguido- por un artículo, pero no veo que en Argentina se limite a expresar cantidad. Tal vez hablamos de distintos "me comí".


----------



## Alundra

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola a todos. ¿Habría alguna manera de utilizar el verbo "estar" en imperativo singular que no sea con el reflexivo? Por ejemplo:
> 
> - "¡Estate quieto!"
> 
> - "Estate tranquilo".
> 
> En el plural parece que sí que existen ambas formas:
> 
> - "Estad tranquilos".
> 
> - "¡Estaos quietos!"


 
Yo sí que suelo utilizarlo con mis hijos... no hay más que verme a la hora de la cena o la comida queriendo por todos los medios escuchar una noticia en el informativo de turno... cuando ya veo que es imposible y quiero llamarle la atención a uno de ellos, le digo:

¡Estate quieto! 
¡Estate callado! 

y abreviando  : ¡Tate quieto ya!

Alundra.


----------



## lazarus1907

Por cierto, mirad lo que he econtrado:



> *estar*
> En el imperativo de segunda persona del singular, se usa *siempre en forma pronominal*: «Por favor, Miguel, estate tranquilo»
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Cecilio

Parece que lazarus ha dado en el clavo. El Diccionario Panhispánico despeja todas las dudas al respecto.


----------



## ilústrame

Lazarus levántate y estate.
Siguiendo todos tus post he comprobado que eres un apasionado.
Mis felicitaciones por llegar al fondo de una duda.Y gracias por avisar.


----------



## wirito

Hola, quisiera saber si se puede decir por ejemplo: "Estate atento ..... estate inmovil....estate quieto.."

ya que buscando la palabra aqui en wordreference y en el diccionario no encontre dicha conjugacion.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Se trata del imperativo en segunda persona del singular. Según la conjugación que aparece en WR sería "está", por lo que deduzco que sí se puede decir y de hecho así se dice. 

Foreros, ¿alguna vez escucharon ese imperativo sin el "te"?  Me suena bien raro así solito: está tú.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sí, se oye rarísimo "está quieto"... definitivamente estate (¡cómo batallo para no ponerle acento!).


----------



## coquis14

Difícil encontrar la explicación pero creo que es cuestión de como suena porque por ejemplo si digo :"(usted)esté alerta" suena perfectamente normal. Pero "(tu) está alerta" suena rarisimo y si me preguntan si es correcto , la verdad , no sabría que contestar.Se necesita una profe de lengua.
Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¿Y dónde dejamos "(vos) está alerta"? Más raro aún. 

Encontré este hilo (click).

Saludos.


----------



## wirito

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas! ya lo tengo un poco mas claro


----------



## KlümschK

***NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola

Ayer, platicando me di cuenta que usualmente decimos : ¡Estate quieto!
pensando un poco llegue a la conclución de que estaba mal dicho, pues "estar" no es pronominal. Busqué en WR y él imperativo que corresponde al verbo es: Está.

Mi punto es: ¿ustedes tambien lo dicen así, o es solo en mi región donde lo usamos mal?

La verdad que digo la frase: ¡Está quieto! y siento que le falta algo, como que no tiene fuerza.

¿Qué opinan?

Saludos


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Usado como pronominal, "estar(se)" significa algo así como "detenerse" o "pararse". El pronominal es el uso normal para esa orden.

Salud


----------



## KlümschK

Hola

Pero  yo sé y (verifiqué en la RAE) que  el verbo "Estar" no aparece como pronominal. 
Supongo que tú también dices: ¡estate quieto!

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

*estar**.* (Del lat. _stare_).
*2.     * intr. Permanecer o hallarse con cierta estabilidad en un lugar, situación, condición, etc. *U. t. c. prnl.*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

De todos modos, el verbo a usar por estos lados no es estar, sino quedar: "Decile a Marito que se quede quietito, por favor".
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela decimos ¡estate quieto!. Pero si la persona continua sin hacer caso se le da un "tate quieto", que viene siendo un golpe.

Saludos.-


----------



## hosec

Del DRAE:

_*2. *intr. Permanecer o hallarse con cierta estabilidad en un lugar, situación, condición, etc. U. t. c. prnl._



_*28. *prnl. Detenerse o tardarse en alguna cosa o en alguna parte._



SAludos


----------



## poesimo

ilústrame said:


> "Está tranquilo", es correcto según la RAE tanto para "tu" como para nuestro "vos". Que fonéticamente te suene mal es cuestión de costumbre...



Qué curioso que la misma RAE se contradiga en su diccionario de dudas:

_En el imperativo de segunda persona del singular, se usa siempre en forma pronominal: «Por favor, Miguel, estate tranquilo» (Rovinski __Herencia [C. Rica 1993]); __«Estate en la puerta de la calle a las cinco en punto» (Leguina __Nombre_ [Esp. 1992]).

Y digo que se contradice porque si se busca la conjugación del verbo «estar» dice que el imperativo es «está».

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Y ojo, porque se puede decir "esté tranquilo". Pero me suena mal "esté quieto" en vez de "estese quieto".

Creo que es un caso de "porquesismo".


----------

